# Solved: Screen size problem in POGO



## frredly (Apr 2, 2006)

My spouse loves POGO, but when she clicks to open the final playing screen it has been coming up only at about 3/4 size of the screen. Is there any way to increase the size??


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

According to Pogo Help.....



> Java games cannot expand to match the size of the window. So, to prevent display problems with the games, we disabled the 'maximize' button and the little arrows that let you resize the window on most of the games. Even if you could resize the window, youd just see a lot more of that light yellow background we use on most of the game windows. It wouldnt actually make the game screen any bigger. The best thing to do is choose the largest game screen size setting (on your My Account page) that will fit on your desktop, and stick with that.





> Actually, we changed the size of the windows on purpose. Since there are no ads on Club Pogo, we got rid of the top portion of the window where the ad banner used to load. The amount of space the actual game portion takes up is the same on both. However, the longer and shorter shape of the window is startling some people.





> Expanding the number of pixels your computer displays is a great way to make the game window fit on your computer even if you have a relatively small monitor.
> 
> To change your display resolution on a PC:
> 1) Click [Start], then click "Settings".
> ...


----------



## frredly (Apr 2, 2006)

THANX to all concerned re the Pogo space info. It satisfied my wife and that takes some doing....fred


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome :up:


----------

